# Welche Radiator Dicke?



## RaV3D (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir für Weihnachten eine Silent WaKü zusammenzustellen, bestehend aus bisher diesen Komponenten:

XSPC Raystorm (gekauft)
Laing DDC-1T mit Alphacool Top (gekauft)
Alphacool NeXXXoS XT45 360er Rad
Phobya Balancer 250
Schläuche und Fittings (gekauft)
NB Eloop B12-2 für Radis

ich suche zusätzlich für mein Phantom 530 vorne einen 240mm Radiator um später ein Graka kühlen zu können.
(es wird auch ein Alphacool)
aber ich weiß nicht welche Größe für eher langsam drehende Lüfter empfehlenswert ist.
Die Lüfter könnten in Push oder Push-Pull angebracht werden.


----------



## -Loki- (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Radiator Dicke???*

In der Regel eignen sich dünne (30mm) am besten für langsam drehende Lüfter.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Radiator Dicke???*

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360 Radiator | martinsliquidlab.org

Bei Lüftern bis ca. 700 RPM ist der 30er sogar der beste Radiator. Und bis 1000 RPM ist er noch ca gleichauf mit dem 45er, erst mit Doppelbelüftung oder schnelleren Lüftern lohnen sich dicke Radiatoren. Ansonsten sind sie sogar schlechter


----------



## RaV3D (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Radiator Dicke???*

also würde sich für meine Eloop b12-2 (1300rpm) ein NexXxoS XT45 240mm Radi am meisten lohnen => sowohl bei <5V als auch bei >7V effizient


----------



## Xylezz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Radiator Dicke???*

Die eloops dürften auch bei niedrigend Drehzahlen genug Luftdruck für den 45er erzeugen, jo.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

ich hab 45er dicke, und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. kann bisher zwar noch nichtmal ansatzweise die leistungsgrenze testen, da ich zwei 360er nur für eine cpu habe, aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem.


----------



## RaV3D (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Welche Radiator Dicke???*

okay Wenn morgen bei Aquatuning die XT Reihe im Angebot ist wird direkt nach Mitternacht bestellt


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollten sich dünne Radiatoren besser für langsame Lüfter eignen?
Das hat doch nichts mit dem Lamellenabstand zu tun wie dick er gebaut ist.


----------



## Joselman (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den Radi in 30, 45 und 60 verbaut. Die funktionieren alle mit eloops.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Dezember 2013)

Lies den verlinkten Test 

Und doch auch die Dicke ist sehr wichtig. Auch bei größerem Abstand wird der Luftwiderstand bei höherer Dicke auch größer und dadurch für langsam drehende Lüfter nicht mehr so einfach zu bewältigen. Das war "früher" (vor 2-3 Jahren) noch nicht wirklich zu beachten da es nur den TFC Monster gab der so extrem dick war wie die jetzigen UT60er und Monster von Alphacool. Und auch bei dem Monster war es damals so das Push-Pull bzw schnelle Lüfter deutlich besser waren. 
Es gab einfach nur Radiatoren in Slim oder 45er Breite und 45er ist noch recht gut für langsame Lüfter geeignet. Deswegen konnte man die Aussage mit den Lamellenabständen auch pauschal sagen. Aber mitlerweile sind einfach Lamellenabstand UND Dicke entscheidend


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

stimmt schon, nicht immer sind die dünnen radiatoren besser bei langsamen lüftern. aber bei den getesteten ist es wohl der fall. 
kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es mit dem luftdruck zusammenhängt, bei einem dicken radiator verliert sich der druck möglicherweise auf halber strecke. keine ahnung, ist nur theorie


----------



## Callisto (12. Dezember 2013)

Hmmmm

Ich wollte die Phobya 480 und 420 einbauen mit den Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm Red LED  und den 140iger Lüftern

Es gibt Tests da sind diese auch mit langsamen Lüftern vorne mit dabei.

Was stimmt den jetzt.

Gruß Calli

PS: Morgen kann ich das 900 D abholen im Laden


----------



## NX-Reeper (12. Dezember 2013)

Guck mal.

Kaufberatung Die goldene Mitte - 360er Tripleradiator Vergleichstest mit 23 Radis ! - Meisterkuehler

Vielleicht hilft dir der Test weiter


----------



## Callisto (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

auch bei diesem Test sind 60mm Radis vorne mit dabei bei langsamen Lüftern.

Da sind vom 30mm zum 60mm gerade mal 0,4 T Delta unterschied.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

bei dem unterschied ist es somit egal, bzw abhängig vom platz, den man hat.


----------



## Vagas (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man mit wenig Umdrehungen klar kommen will, dann dünnere Radis. Wenn man es kühler haben will, dann Umdrehung hoch und dickerer Radi?


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2013)

Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn wie die Lüfterdrehzahl Einfluss auf die Radiatordicke haben soll.
Je dicker der Radiator, desto mehr Oberfläche hab ich zur Verfügung, ergo besserer Wärmeaustausch und somit bessere Kühlleistung.

Geringer Lamellenabstand eignet sich besser für langsamdrehende Lüfter, resultiert aber auch in einer geringeren Kühlleistung weil Fläche verloren geht.
Für einen engen Lamellenabstand (größere Oberfläche) brauch ich einen schnellen Lüfter mit hohen Druck um genügend Luft durchpressen zu können.
(Siehe Kompakt-Waküs)

Wenn es leise sein soll nimmt man einen großen Lamellenabstand mit langsamen Lüftern.
Für maximale Kühlleistung enge Lamellen mit schnellen Lüftern.


----------



## Xylezz (26. Dezember 2013)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Lies den verlinkten Test
> 
> Und doch auch die Dicke ist sehr wichtig. Auch bei größerem Abstand wird der Luftwiderstand bei höherer Dicke auch größer und dadurch für langsam drehende Lüfter nicht mehr so einfach zu bewältigen. Das war "früher" (vor 2-3 Jahren) noch nicht wirklich zu beachten da es nur den TFC Monster gab der so extrem dick war wie die jetzigen UT60er und Monster von Alphacool. Und auch bei dem Monster war es damals so das Push-Pull bzw schnelle Lüfter deutlich besser waren.
> Es gab einfach nur Radiatoren in Slim oder 45er Breite und 45er ist noch recht gut für langsame Lüfter geeignet. Deswegen konnte man die Aussage mit den Lamellenabständen auch pauschal sagen. Aber mitlerweile sind einfach Lamellenabstand UND Dicke entscheidend


 

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal schamlos selber. Ich habe dir bereits erklärt wie das zusammen hängt.


----------



## Merlinc (31. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn wie die Lüfterdrehzahl Einfluss auf die Radiatordicke haben soll. Je dicker der Radiator, desto mehr Oberfläche hab ich zur Verfügung, ergo besserer Wärmeaustausch und somit bessere Kühlleistung.  Geringer Lamellenabstand eignet sich besser für langsamdrehende Lüfter, resultiert aber auch in einer geringeren Kühlleistung weil Fläche verloren geht. Für einen engen Lamellenabstand (größere Oberfläche) brauch ich einen schnellen Lüfter mit hohen Druck um genügend Luft durchpressen zu können. (Siehe Kompakt-Waküs)  Wenn es leise sein soll nimmt man einen großen Lamellenabstand mit langsamen Lüftern. Für maximale Kühlleistung enge Lamellen mit schnellen Lüftern.



+1.

Zur Verdeutlichung (Belegung mit Messwerten) könnt ihr den unterstehenden Testbericht der NexXxoS Radiatoren mit Blocktiefe 45mm und 60mm lesen. Auf grund der höheren Fläche wird der 60mm Radiator bei höheren Wärmeeintrag weiter an Vorteil gewinnen.

P.S.: Ventilatoren warn immer dieselben und die Drehzahl wurde zwischen 500 und 1200 U/min variiert.

http://www.effizienzgurus.de/review...0/messergebnisse-temperaturen-durchfluss.html


----------



## Vagas (31. Dezember 2013)

Ein Schöner Test 
Ich wünscht der UT 60 würde bei mir auch problemlos passen. 
Naja Hoffentlich kommt mein NT heute, dann kann ich endlich weiter machen


----------

